# New shipment of plants



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received several plants today, this time from a Danish company Tropica. 
Tropica Aquarium Plants is a world leading producer of high quality tropical plants. They classify their plants into three categories (easy, medium and advanced) to make it easier for you to choose the right plants suitable for your aquarium.

They are sold in pots. The price per pot is $10. If you buy 5 pots or more the price is $9.

The current list of plants:

Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink' (roseafolia)_ Medium_ SOLD
Anubias barteri var. nana _Easy_
Bacopa australis  _Medium_ SOLD
Bacopa monnieri _Easy_ SOLD
Ceratopteris thalictroides _Medium_
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica' _Easy_
Echinodorus 'Red Diamond' _Medium_
Echinodorus 'Red Special' _Easy_
Echinodorus 'Reni'  _Easy_
Echinodorus 'Rosé' _Easy_
Echinodorus palaefolius var. latifolius _Medium_
Eleocharis parvula _Easy_
Glossostigma elatinoides _Advanced_ SOLD
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'' HC - _Advanced_ SOLD
Hygrophila pinnatifida _Medium_ SOLD
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis _Medium_
Limnophila sessiliflora _Easy_
Lobelia cardinalis  _Medium_
Ludwigia arcuata _Advanced_ SOLD
Ludwigia glandulosa _Medium_ SOLD
Pogostemon helferi Downoi, Little Star - _Medium_ SOLD
Riccardia chamedryfolia _Advanced_
SOLD
Taxiphyllum sp. 'Spiky' _Easy_
Taxiphyllum barbieri Java Moss - _Easy_
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' Weeping Moss - _Medium_

A few photos of the shipment:

Rows of beautiful Echinodoras:




























Echinodorus 'Red Special'










More info can be found on our website: angelfins.ca. 
You can submit your order there, the website will calculate the shipping cost.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received a lot of questions regarding shipping cost. 
Shipping 3 plants to the GTA is on average $10.00 and shipping 5 plants is on average $13.60. 
You can calculate actual shipping cost on our website.
1) Add the plants to the shopping cart (you do not have to be registered)
2) click Estimate Shipping cost
3) Enter your Postal code 
4) Click Update. 
In the table bellow you will find the shipping price quote for your address.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

And that is how the plants looks in water.


----------



## Peril (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there a location I could visit? I am very interested in my of the plants you've posted.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Peril said:


> Is there a location I could visit? I am very interested in my of the plants you've posted.


We are located in Guelph, you can find the address on our website.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a side note. We just received Giesemann light bulbs - Aquafllora and Midday (in our opinion the best T5HO bulbs for planted tanks on the market. We use Midday in the front and Aquaflora in the back of the fixture) and a full line of Seachem plant fertilizers (Flourish, Excel,Iron, Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus and Trace) 500ml bottle is $11.


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

*A+shipping*

Jarmila shipped me some of the beautiful swords pictured above
They arrived approx 25hrs later, in perfect condition, professionally packaged with 0 deflated bags!! 
$13 shipping vs $40 gas
Please have confidence in her shipping abilities and save yourself some cash


----------

